# Ft. Benning Pro/Am - - role call



## KillZone (Feb 5, 2014)

Lets hear it Georgia - who's going? Let's  and take names!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 5, 2014)

I should be there,will be my 1st one ever!!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 5, 2014)

See you there John!


----------



## Its Amazing (Feb 5, 2014)

Im all in !!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll see y'all there bringing Dalton with me!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 5, 2014)

KillZone said:


> I'll see y'all there bringing Dalton with me!!!!!



By the way...CONGRATULATIONS on Florida!!!!! Winning 1st Place is awesome!!!!!


----------



## NBN (Feb 5, 2014)

I will be there!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanx Bama, this will be daltons first time too!


----------



## Cyberone (Feb 5, 2014)

I will be there


----------



## olinprice (Feb 5, 2014)

Me my little red head and diamondbackarcheryshop will be there


----------



## KillZone (Feb 6, 2014)

Bump it up


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm game


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 6, 2014)

Who all is coming? HUH? Is it you? Come on and participate !!!!


----------



## Kwimb997 (Feb 7, 2014)

There will be 5 of us from Cochran!


----------



## NBN (Feb 7, 2014)

I get to sleep in my own bed on this one!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 7, 2014)

might be close enough for the geez


----------



## patcavscout (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll be sure to come watch. I live in Columbus.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll be there with the rest of the Satilla River gang.


----------



## jt12 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll be there but won't be shooting in senior open. Looks like Mike would go easy on us old folks and and cut our walking down and at least give us 20 targets under 40 yards. Yeah I know I'm whining but if you were over 50 you'd be doing the same.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2014)

Me and the wife will be going and dragging some more of the River Bottom Outdoors crew with us, well we don't have to drag, everyone is so excited !!!


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Feb 13, 2014)

Matt & Manda Strickland in we will be there. Hope to see everyone. Got some other north Ga. Shooters coming to.


----------



## GaBear (Feb 14, 2014)

unless something happens I'll be there.


----------



## bowgirl (Feb 17, 2014)

David and Stephanie Martin will be there!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2014)

RAC will be there in full fource. See yall Fri. am


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 17, 2014)

We had a work day with Mike T Saturday and starting the ball rolling for the shoot. Should be a great shoot... as of now bring your booties or your hip waders for those of ya'll that are vertically challenged .... Narvie, Hound Dog. The courses are not that wet but getting to them is.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> We had a work day with Mike T Saturday and starting the ball rolling for the shoot. Should be a great shoot... as of now bring your booties or your hip waders for those of ya'll that are vertically challenged .... Narvie, Hound Dog. The courses are not that wet but getting to them is.



Can I get a piggy back ride? Don't have waters.


----------



## BigJR (Feb 17, 2014)

Just bring your swimming short Jody ! Your short enough to need them!


----------



## ssneckshot (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 18, 2014)

We'll get you Jody. ASA is cutting new trails around the ponds... too big to be puddles. All should be good but a week with no rain would be nice.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 20, 2014)

Went back down to the shoot site Wednesday morning and alot of the bad stuff had dried up a ton.... but it is supposed to rain tonight. With the warm weather that is in the forecast it should dry up a bunch.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 20, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> Went back down to the shoot site Wednesday morning and alot of the bad stuff had dried up a ton.... but it is supposed to rain tonight. With the warm weather that is in the forecast it should dry up a bunch.



I'm still bringing my tall boots.....lol


----------



## Tracker1 (Feb 20, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> I'm still bringing my tall boots.....lol



Would it be to obvious to go for the joke there?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 20, 2014)

Tracker1 said:


> Would it be to obvious to go for the joke there?



What ever floats your boat.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## clemsongrad (Feb 21, 2014)

Should be over 10 of us coming from CSRA area..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Feb 24, 2014)

*Smoke*

Yep..First run for the new Pro Edge ..No No:


----------



## BigJimT (Feb 24, 2014)

First ASA look forward to the challenge.


----------



## BigThig09 (Feb 25, 2014)

My first ASA Pro/Am and I am PUMPED!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 25, 2014)

Will be down Friday am for the weekend. Lookig forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 26, 2014)

Leaving Friday too, be good to see some folks I don't get to see very often....... And.....Standridge Lab people, quit stalking me.....No No:


----------



## MI360 (Feb 26, 2014)

How bad is the mud?


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 27, 2014)

MI360 said:


> How bad is the mud?


They have been bringing in rock for 3 or 4 days so hopefully there won't be an issue. I would still not wear your slippers Mitchel.


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm coming and i guess ill bring my husband and son. along too.


----------



## Familyclub (Feb 27, 2014)

Chad Bolding will be there.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## 100hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok count me in.


----------



## NBN (Feb 27, 2014)

100hunter said:


> Ok count me in.



Is this your first? You will have a great time, so good luck! I will see you around.


----------



## gretchp (Feb 27, 2014)

yep yep, me , grand son and "archery husband" will head that way tomorrow mid day!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 28, 2014)

On my way!


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Mar 1, 2014)

is their something for people to watch and checkout booths or this just a shoot?


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 2, 2014)

I am up too dont know why, or what to do with myself...  Nyquil and warm milk.. is not working for me..


----------

